

Hosting Providers: Kill Malware and Fix Vulnerable Websites - wwdevries
http://patchman.co/

======
wwdevries
Founder here, let me know if you have any questions! Upvotes would naturally
be greatly appreciated to get the word out in the US :-) Right now we mostly
have large (and small) hosting providers in the EU as customers.

------
Kephael
Does patchman run scheduled scans to look for uploaded malware or does it hook
ModSecurity like ConfigServer eXploit Scanner?

~~~
wwdevries
We run scheduled scans and very soon we'll be hooking into Apache, FTP, etc.
But Patchman is actually preventing malware from being uploaded in the first
place by fixing vulnerabilities before they get exploited.

Also, most malware is not executed right after uploading. They usually wait
for the weekends.

